# Beginner Lathe?



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

I have the opportunity to get several turning tools in a nice cabinet from an old woodworker who is starting to pack up shop. That's an awesome steal, but there's one problem, I don't have a lathe. I've been browsing around online and my top choices so far are between the Grizzly H8259, $265 shipped, and the G0624, $338 shipped. I wouldn't be doing anything huge, just pens, small bowls, and other little pieces. So, has anyone had any experience with either of these lathes, and would one would you recommend, or should I get a different brand? I don't want to spend more than $400.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get the 12×18 lathe it has a bigger motor and variable speed. You will like the bigger motor and variable speed and it is in your budget.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Ethan

I would highly recommend this one of which I started out with.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS.html

also if you wish later it has a bed extension.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Definitely one with variable speed knob. moving belts around sucks.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

Arlin

I'm actually seeing that lathe listed at $450, which is more than I really wanted to spend and after reading some reviews it seems like the variable speed control is not very reliable. Thank you for the recommendation though.


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I started with the same one Arlin did, the PSI 12". It was a great starter lathe. I never had a problem with the speed control. I sold it to get bigger and more powerful with a Nova 1624, but more importantly to get reverse speed. My Nova doesn't have electronic variable speeds. Changing belt speeds is no big deal. No reverse speed is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Variable speed for sure,belts are not fun to change.I have the Grizzly 0658 lathe which is now discontinued and I have been happy with this Grizzly purchase.How about the Grizzly model T-25920.More hp and variable speed.Don't forget you will need a way to sharpen those tools.Good luck.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

Regarding the Grizzly H8259, there are a bunch of other brands that offer what sure seems like the same lathe (but in different colors). It's a fine starter lathe, although I agree that variable speed would be nice. I got the Rockler version, which is often on sale for 199. If you have a HF local to you, you can try to use the 20% off coupon and get their version for 160 (they have it on sale for 199.99.)

If you want something new (vs. shopping around for something used), then this is a fine lathe to start with.

In the future, I can see getting something bigger with variable speed, reverse, etc. but still keep the small one around for smaller projects.

You might look at what type centers and/or chucks you'd be getting. These little lathes have MT2 tapers for the center and a 1"-8 thread for the chuck. If that isn't what you're getting from the other woodworker, then you might need to look at a different lathe.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

> Variable speed for sure,belts are not fun to change.I have the Grizzly 0658 lathe which is now discontinued and I have been happy with this Grizzly purchase.How about the Grizzly model T-25920.More hp and variable speed.Don t forget you will need a way to sharpen those tools.Good luck.
> 
> - jeff


The T-25920 is now my top choice after weighing it against the others. I like having the centers higher above the bed and more HP is always better. As for sharpening, could I just use diamond stones? I definitely don't have the money to spend on a Tormek right now.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

You don't need a Tormek, just a grinder with decent wheels. One of these is fine, and can be had for $140, sometimes on sale for $100 - http://www.woodcraft.com/product/158512/rikon-8in-slow-speed-grinder.aspx


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I definitely don t have the money to spend on a Tormek right now.


A Tormek would be my last choice for sharpening turning tools. For under $150 you can pick up a slow-speed grinder with friable wheels.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

Could I do it with stones though? After buying a lathe I won't have the funds to get a grinder for a while.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Could I do it with stones though?


I suppose you could … depends on how much patience you have. You need to be able to sharpen proficiently … otherwise turning just won't be much fun.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Could I do it with stones though? After buying a lathe I won t have the funds to get a grinder for a while.


Got a belt sander?

Cheers,
Brad

PS: If you are not dead set on buying new, you can get a LOT of lathe (or even a couple of them) for $400.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

> Got a belt sander?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I don't have a belt sander, but even if I did, do the belts come in high enough grits?

I've been looking on Craigslist for quite a while now and haven't seen any lathe other than the cheap single-bar Craftsmans.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> The T-25920 is now my top choice after weighing it against the others.
> - esmthin


It's a better choice than the 10" models, based on features.



> Could I do it with stones though? After buying a lathe I won t have the funds to get a grinder for a while.
> - esmthin


You can, it's just that in turning you sharpen frequently.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've gotten away with a cheap 6" bench grinder with a Norton white wheel. I never let it get up to full speed when sharpening. I also use a fine diamond stone for a couple sizes I want perfectly straight.

I got a HF 34706 12×33 lathe for dirt cheap and it has been fun and serviceable.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

> I ve gotten away with a cheap 6" bench grinder with a Norton white wheel. I never let it get up to full speed when sharpening. I also use a fine diamond stone for a couple sizes I want perfectly straight.
> 
> I got a HF 34706 12×33 lathe for dirt cheap and it has been fun and serviceable.
> 
> - TheFridge


Do you use any jigs for sharpening? I've heard some ok things about the HF lathe, but I just don't fell comfortable buying a machine from them. I know they have some gems, but I just don't want to discover the hard way that the lathe isn't put together properly.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Of the ones you mentioned I think the T25920 would be my pick as well. Even with bowls you can't put a bowl over 12" into a standard kitchen cabinet anyways so anything bigger than that is decorative. 3/4 HP is a bit low for large turnings but fine for most spindle and small face turning projects and it seems like a good starter lathe. I have a Jet Midi lathe that's almost the same specs and it has been a good workhorse for me. I am growing into a larger lathe but even than I doubt I will get rid of the smaller one because you can get up close for small projects like pens.

As for sharpening. While I use jigs with a Worksharp (interchangeable with grinder in this case) for occasional sharpening I will touch up my tools while I am at the lathe with a diamond paddle free hand. I only take them back to the jigs when I need to reset the tool's edge.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> You don t need a Tormek, just a grinder with decent wheels. One of these is fine, and can be had for $140, sometimes on sale for $100 - http://www.woodcraft.com/product/158512/rikon-8in-slow-speed-grinder.aspx
> 
> - dyfhid


Ditto, I have the Woodcraft 8-inch SSG and it has worked great. I put a dial indicator on it last week, just for giggles, and there was no run-out on the wheels either front-to-back or side-to-side!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I haven't built any jigs yet. Just freehand on the tool rest and a piece of leather around a dowel to strop.

Edit: I would suggest a decent grinder. My cheap one is a B to get the wheels balanced.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to agree on the grinder bit with the fridge. slow speed is not what is important. any grinder or sander will do you don't have to get a super fine grit. tool pressure and taking your time to keep it cool are what is important. you don't have to reshape the tool every time just touch it up. A new tool wil require you to shape it and acquire the grind you are looking for take your time and a cup of water there to dip the tool in to cool it down. Don't let it get hot to change color before cooling. Often the tool material is blamed for being poor because it wont keep an edge when in actuality the very thin edge has been drawn back from the heat of sharpening(it only has to get a bright straw color) and gets missed because the band is so narrow and confined to the extreme edge. some will say that it doesn't matter on the better tools: It does. diamond hones will suffice but will take you away from the fun part (making shavings) for longer periods of time.


----------



## Roger212 (Oct 7, 2015)

> I don t have a belt sander, but even if I did, do the belts come in high enough grits?
> 
> I ve been looking on Craigslist for quite a while now and haven t seen any lathe other than the cheap single-bar Craftsmans.
> 
> - esmthin


I paid about the same amount for my Ryobi grinder as I did for my 18" belt sander. I have a benchtop belt sander as well, which I use for shaping plane blades, which I then hone. I haven't used that tool on my lathe tools, however. I now have an 80 grit white cool stone, but until I saved up for that, I used the grey stones that came with the grinder. I got an 8" grinder, but would have done just as well to get a 6" grinder and save $20.

Save a little and get a good quality lathe. I am very happy with my older Grizzly which has a Reeves drive. Eventually I"ll spring for a proper variable speed job. If you buy a cheap lathe you will soon become discouraged with the quality of the work you can turn out, and take up needlepoint instead. BTW, Grizzly is having a sale right now, as they are closing their Pennsylvania location.


----------

